

JavaScript Developer Survey 2011 Results - tbassetto
http://dailyjs.com/2011/12/15/javascript-survey-results/

======
jebberjeb
I don't understand why more people aren't using Rhino. Or are they just not
taking that survey? Doesn't anyone else see the beauty in scripting with js,
with all the power of the jvm?

